# Why Are You ISTPs Such Sexy People?



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't know if this has already been asked. But could you please explain?


----------



## Packey (Jun 20, 2010)

I notice a lot of ENFPs seem to have a thing for ISTPs. It could be because we give off an air of confidence or because we stand up for those close to us, we're loyal but not to the point of stupidity and we're full of suprises but I think it's down to our snappy dress sense.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh idealists, seeing the good in everyone


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

It's the self confidence.


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

My P'ness .


----------



## MissFixit (Dec 8, 2009)

I've noticed that I only seem to attract EXXJ men. Seriously don't know why, since I always end up either hurting their feelings or pissing them off with my P. But every time I turn around there's another one. I've never met an ENFP guy, I wonder if they are overly sensitive. My guess is yes...


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

MissFixit said:


> I've noticed that I only seem to attract EXXJ men. Seriously don't know why, since I always end up either hurting their feelings or pissing them off with my P. But every time I turn around there's another one. I've never met an ENFP guy, I wonder if they are overly sensitive. My guess is yes...


I seem to be an xNFP magnet.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

DJArendee said:


> My P'ness .


That one made me laugh out loud. :crazy:


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Are you sure you're not here just to sap and impurify all of our precious bodily fluids? 

I think enfj is prototypical female, and istp is the essence of "maleness".

There is a lot of attraction there. But I've really only read of it working like that... Where they istp is a guy and the enfj is a woman, and a lot of horror stories where it' the other way around. And even then it takes a lot of work to keep it going long term... More, I believe, than most people are willing to invest.


----------



## MissFixit (Dec 8, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> I think enfj is prototypical female, and istp is the essence of "maleness".


I think this is why I am doomed. I have a strict "no dating" policy now. lol


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

MissFixit said:


> I think this is why I am doomed. I have a strict "no dating" policy now. lol


Another highly coverted ISTP woman takeing herself off the market?

Arrrrgh!


----------



## MissFixit (Dec 8, 2009)

I only attract domineering J types. It is much safer to be a hermit. I was thinking of (at some point) finding a nice old guy with lots of money who needs some entertainment.

:crazy:


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

MissFixit said:


> I only attract domineering J types.


I doubt that. 
I would believe they are probably just aggressive enough to get our attention and be the ones to get noticed though.

My ENFJ does this. When she decides it's time for her to have my attention, she simply refuses to be ignored.


----------



## MissFixit (Dec 8, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> I doubt that.
> I would believe they are probably just aggressive enough to get our attention and be the ones to get noticed though.
> 
> My ENFJ does this. When she decides it's time for her to have my attention, she simply refuses to be ignored.


Maybe this is true. The thing I don't like is that once I am forced to pay attention, there is always some sort of conflict involved. argh! 

I did go out with an ESTP once, and I'll say that it was awesome in that there was zero conflict, only fun, no deep discussions about "communication" and "issues", and he let me drive his convertible even when I crashed it into curbs. 
The bad thing is that it was a very very shallow association after a while. LOL

Oh well! Maybe I'll meet an introvert someday! hahahahaa


----------



## Seralya (Mar 8, 2010)

I only attract weirdoes.

I dunno, could this "sexy" thing have to do with "un-clingy-ity"?


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

MissFixit said:


> I did go out with an ESTP once, and I'll say that it was awesome in that there was zero conflict, only fun, no deep discussions about "communication" and "issues", and he let me drive his convertible even when I crashed it into curbs.
> The bad thing is that it was a very very shallow association after a while. LOL


That's interesting, Fixit. I knew a guy like that too, and the relationship was exactly as you describe (even the part about driving his car-- I didn't even have a license). I wonder if he was also ESTP? I suppose he could have been. The shallowness was a problem, yes... but in retrospect, the amount of fun we had outweighed it. And the total lack of "issues" was fantastic.


----------



## MissFixit (Dec 8, 2009)

rousse said:


> That's interesting, Fixit. I knew a guy like that too, and the relationship was exactly as you describe (even the part about driving his car-- I didn't even have a license). I wonder if he was also ESTP? I suppose he could have been. The shallowness was a problem, yes... but in retrospect, the amount of fun we had outweighed it. And the total lack of "issues" was fantastic.


yes, that STP combination is loads of fun.  He was a pilot too. the lack of problems is what keeps it going, but that also means there is little deeper connection. sigh.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

MissFixit said:


> yes, that STP combination is loads of fun.  He was a pilot too. the lack of problems is what keeps it going, but that also means there is little deeper connection. sigh.


Yeah this type of guy will make you feel appreciated, but it's pretty obvious they could easily substitute another girl in your place without too much of a difference.


----------



## Seralya (Mar 8, 2010)

rousse said:


> Yeah this type of guy will make you feel appreciated, but it's pretty obvious they could easily substitute another girl in your place without too much of a difference.


My experience is pretty much on the contrary.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

rousse said:


> Yeah this type of guy will make you feel appreciated, but it's pretty obvious they could easily substitute another girl in your place without too much of a difference.


That describes the ESTP friend I just kicked to the curb.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

Psilocin said:


> As long as you admit I'm right. :3



if I am not right in my assertion then give me a better reason as to why you are a sexy bitch.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Frannyy said:


> if I am not right in my assertion then give me a better reason as to why you are a sexy bitch.


I never said you were wrong. lol

I'm just saying there are other factors involved that you may not be taking into consideration.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

Psilocin said:


> I never said you were wrong. lol
> 
> I'm just saying there are other factors involved that you may not be taking into consideration.




Duh there are other factors.

*** Okay, with regards to cognitive functions, that is my reasoning as to why ISTPs are sexy bitches.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

Psilocin said:


> Well, take a look at how you're wording your sentences.


Exactly.



sofort99 said:


> That's not why I hate you.
> 
> I hate you because you are a worthless troll.


No, that couldn't possibly be it. We're just bratty and throwing tantrums because they know us better than we do. It's so simple.

edit:
To other types. This is an example of dry, caustic, deadpan humor. If you don't get it, you don't get us.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

K, I will try to be more gentle with my words next time so I don;t hurt your feelings.

edit: so is this.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

ThoughtProcess said:


> No, that couldn't possibly be it. We're just bratty and throwing tantrums because they know us better than we do. It's so simple.


Eh... I put them both on ignore. I demand a better class of troll. These suck.

Now all I have to do is get the rest of you to quit fucking quoting them, and I'll be able to keep my squirrely wrath in check.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

Fook jah, for Foamy!

Ignore is beautiful, except for the damned quoting.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Wait. I haven't been able to get on here because I'm on my way to go buy a new power cord for my Mac. Right now I'm interjecting off of my Blackberry and its a pain in the ass. But normally I diligently check my own threads. 

There better not be any trolling of my ISTPs. I won't allow for it. 

Okay, I'm gonna came back on when my computer's up and I can tell you why you ALL are sexy bitches!!!

In the mean time, keep telling me why you think you are all hotties and anyone who agrees may politely state way.

But so far I do agree with what makes you so sensual, but there is way way more to you.

Okay, I'll be back.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

My thread. Sorry Sofort, gotta do one more quote. I haven't been here all day:


Frannyy said:


> I have noticed that some of the ISTPs here welcome anyone who will stroke their ego but become infuriated and enraged with anyone who mentions anything "negative" about them or proves them wrong.


What did this common have to do with ISTPs being Sexy Bitches? I wish I would have been here earlier, before you _derailed_ my entire thread. Please refrain from posting if it is not related to the topic and or insulting. That was NOT my intention with this thread. 

And yeah, Frannyy, when you attack someone they don't like it. That is normal human behavior. And if you are coming on to _their_ forum, you should definitely approach with respect. Okay. I'm done with the further derailing.

ISTPs=Sexy Bitches. :crazy:



MissFixit said:


> GASP! exactly!
> 
> Do you think that is an extrovert-related thing though? Because I have never dated an introvert, but I have noticed the "I could easily substitute another girl in your place and it would be the same" vibe in a couple different E types... huh.


I think that has to do with maturity level as well. Not just being extroverted. My dad is an ESTP, he use to "play around" when he was younger but now, he is definitely devoted to one woman and will remain with her until he dies. He is head over heels. I think people are special too and not replaceable.




Allium said:


> That's a leading question. I personally haven't seen any proof of that.
> I mean, have you met any of us posting here in real life?


 I had an ISTP boyfriend for 2 years. And now I am about to meet an ISTP from here IRL.


> How is apathetic sexy?


Because it is opposite of me. It looks controlled. I learn a lot from you guys. You have a very cool laid back vibe. 


> If you mean why you think some/a specific ISTP is sexy... I can't answer that one, possibly only you could.


The thought that went behind creating the thread went like this: Damn, ISTPs are just so damn sexy, I can't help liking them. I have felt intense chemistry with them. So I just wanted to find out WHY you were all so sexy. I could tell you my thoughts, I'm not sure I understand them though.


> But maybe you didn't want an answer but just wanted to soften us up a little to make us like you?


Why? It wasn't about me, it was about YOU. Perhaps I did want you guys to know how hot you are. I reading some other threads where you guys get all hot and feisty. I love it! I don't know. You just sound very _strong_ to me. And I guess when I feel very positive about people I just want to let them know. That was really my true mission. I wasn't trying to do anything fake. And no, you don't have to like me, I promise. I just want you guys to continue being who you are. I'll like you anyway. :wink:



> ISTP intimidating > sexiness.


No. I don't find ISTPs intimidating at all, but I do find them sexy. I think they are wonderfully strong people. They are VERY open, yet they adhere to their values. Also, the way their mind works when fixing things: AMAZING. It's as if they have this skill that just comes out of no where. But there really is such a strength within. 

I love how ISTPs can take a joke. I know my ISTP once told me "Hanging out with you is like hanging out with one of the guys". He meant it as a compliment. He felt very comfortable around me. I don't get bent out of shape too easily. That would be cool to meet an ISTP woman and have her as a friend. I bet she would be VERY cool to hang out with. 

An ISTP built my business and ingrained it in my head to "Never work for the man". Even though we are no longer together, I still use his business ethics and problem solving ideas to help me to this day. 

Our thoughts were different, but we respected each others differing ideas. I think ISTPs are a blast. Just some cool fun. Your values system reigns me in publicly, but what you guys do behind closed doors with your mates is out of this world.

I love your focus on the "here and now". You sensory perception is something I crave and ISTPs tend to bring that out of me. It is so important, imo. You are very much needed in this world for all that you do. Some of us aren't very good at what you can do so we sit back and admire you or want to be taught.

You have very open minds and can consider other's opinions and go with the flow. I love it. That's why I know you are incredible creatures. There are very few people in this world that you can "take at their word", and I think ISTPs are those people. You _say_ what you mean and there are not many people who can claim that in this world. I find you to be VERY trustworthy and noble creatures. So maybe all that makes you incredibly sexy as well?


----------



## Stand Alone (Apr 25, 2009)

Frannyy said:


> if I am not right in my assertion then give me a better reason as to why you are a sexy bitch.


I don't know why this is so funny, but it is. Yeah that's right, I just quoted the intruder.

I think ISTP males are attractive to people because we're naturally independent and masculine, it's against our nature not to be. Though if anything, I find the females more attractive. Don't know what that's all about.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

*Purrs as his ego is stroked*
^_^


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Are we? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

madhatter said:


> Are we? I hadn't noticed.


Yes! See I'm glad I wrote this now. But I know a lot of us talk about you on our forums and find you hot. I KNOW I am not alone in this idea. And really, I just see a pattern. I been reading the posts when you guys leave your own forum and go spread yourselves. You guys have some of the best posts. 

However, to truly appreciate you and your sensuality, I think you guys are really best in person one on one.
You give off this "essence" (sorry fluffy NF speak. Don't know how else to describe it other than it's "musky" and "earthy too) I really don't think internet does you justice. Being in your presence is WAY better. 

But sadly, that is probably the case with many of us.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

I wasn't attacking anyone, I was stating an observation. Maybe it is a reason why they are sexy, I dunno.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> You give off this "essence".


Maybe we just need to shower more?


----------



## Allium (Oct 17, 2009)

pinkrasputin, I thank you for being serious in this matter and really try to explain. Maybe I should visit your forum more to get a better understanding who others see me.


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

Darner said:


> Does anybody know any ISTP-ISTP couple? I don't know any other ISTP (in person) so I have no idea how this cohabitation would work - do we seem sexy also to each other?
> But I think that maybe the sexy part could be that ISTP men are manly but without the arrogancy that usually comes with the manliness. And ISTP women are sexy because they're cool and men can connect with them.


I believe so. I know this one girl, she wears bright fluorescent clothing when everyone else is wearing navy blue, gray, or black. She does every sport imaginable, sometimes has a monotone voice, other times its sharp and biting... like some kind of sexy panther woman.

Needless to say I'd put her head through some dry wall.

ps: go watch some scarlette johannson interviews. She might possibly be ISTP. or, entj?


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

And now I'm wondering where I can find ENFP women. :crazy:

To the ENFPs here: reading back over the thread, it becomes apparent that many of us ISTPs don't really know what makes us attractive. Would you say we're too hard on ourselves?


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Capsicum said:


> To the ENFPs here: reading back over the thread, it becomes apparent that many of us ISTPs don't really know what makes us attractive. Would you say we're too hard on ourselves?


I don't think ISTP men are attractive to everyone. Only to ENFPs, or anyone wearing ENFP goggles.

I wonder if anyone remembers that show, "Keeping Up Appearances"... it's British, so you Americans may not have seen it. Anyway, there's this ENFP/ISTP couple, Daisy & Onslow. Onslow is a lazy slob who doesn't believe in work or personal hygiene. To everyone else he seems like an uncivilized brute, but Daisy is completely infatuated with him (even after several decades of marriage) and she's always telling him how sexy and desirable he is. She makes quite a nuisance of herself, always drooling over him and trying to get his attention while he's busy thinking about other things. And the more he acts disinterested, the more it drives her crazy.


----------

